# Mitat/meitat



## Bevj

Hola a tots.
Soc molt aficionada als jocs de paraules, per exemple Paraulògic, i Wordle, en català.
Si no coneixeu Wordle, el seu propòsit és d'adivinar una paraula de cinc lletres en sis passos.  Fa un parell de dies, jugant-hi vaig arribar a *ITA*, llavors a MITA* però no vaig aconseguir la resposta, que era MITAT.
Aquesta paraula existeix?  He buscat en el diccionari i només trobo *meitat*.  Sento curiositat per saber si es tracte d'un error/equivocació, o bé si en algun varietat de català sí es diu mitat.
Gràcies!


----------



## Agró

Encara estic emprenyat per no haver-la endevinat. M’ha fotut les estadístiques.
No conec *mitat* i no l’he sentida mai.


----------



## Bevj

Agró said:


> Encara estic emprenyat per no haver-la endevinat. M’ha fotut les estadístiques.
> No conec *mitat* i no l’he sentida mai.



A mí també, anava amb bona ratxa fins aquí.


----------



## Dymn

Bevj said:


> Aquesta paraula existeix? He buscat en el diccionari i només trobo *meitat*. Sento curiositat per saber si es tracte d'un error/equivocació, o bé si en algun varietat de català sí es diu mitat.


Has mirat al DIEC? Sí que hi surt. Però francament m'ha sorprès, no sabia que era normatiu. La forma omnipresent en el llenguatge escrit és _meitat, _però _mitat _és molt freqüent en el parlar. Sempre ho he atribuït a una pronúncia relaxada, potser influïda pel castellà.


----------



## Bevj

Gràcies!
Doncs és una mica trampós usar 'mitat' en un joc escrit, crec.


----------



## Penyafort

Sabia que existia però encara no hi havia jugat, mercès de fer-ne esment. Just ara l'he provat i l'he encertada però m'ha costat tots cinc intents. El trobo força més interessant que el Paraulògic, del qual em vaig cansar fa un temps.


----------



## Agró

Ves amb compte, que t’enganxaràs.


----------



## RIU

Vaig descobrir _mitat _en sortir-me com a correcte en el corrector del Word, i sí, era al DIEC.

El joc proposat està bé, m'agrada; curt, tanmateix, i amb el Paraulògic he arribat a la conclusió de que si trobo el 50% dels mots i un tuti ja em dono per satisfet. Un arriba a on arriba, i no hi pot fer més.


----------



## Penyafort

Agró said:


> Ves amb compte, que t’enganxaràs.


El que estic veient és que sovint l'encerto abans en la versió anglesa que no en la catalana! 


RIU said:


> amb el Paraulògic he arribat a la conclusió de que si trobo el 50% dels mots i un tuti ja em dono per satisfet. Un arriba a on arriba, i no hi pot fer més.


 Hem d'admetre que el català va ple de monosíl·labs estrafolaris que coneixen quatre gats.


----------



## Doraemon-

_Mitat _està acceptat tant al diccionari de l'IEC com al de l'AVL, les dues "oficials".
A l'IEC _mitat _redirigeix a _meitat_, la forma més comuna al principat i a les illes, i a l'AVL a l'inrevés, _meitat _redirigeix a _mitat_, la forma més comuna al PV.


----------



## Dymn

Diries que _mitat _és també la forma més comuna a l'escrit al País Valencià?


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> Diries que _mitat _és també la forma més comuna a l'escrit al País Valencià?


Uff, difícil. Jo dic i escric meitat, però a la majoria del PV en oral es diu mitat. En escrit crec que és més comú meitat però no ho sabria dir, per desgràcia no s'escriu massa en valencià :_(


----------

